
Ask HN: Thoughts on Unequal Equity Among Co-Founders? - karimf
I just read two contradicting articles [1][2], both written by a prominent figure in the field. Even after reading the HN&#x27;s discussion about the first article [3], I still can&#x27;t conclude which approach is better.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.eladgil.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;08&#x2F;unequal-cofounders.html<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;splitting-equity-among-founders&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17371345
======
DenisM
This won't be an answer for you, but there is a helpful tool to help in
debating the question - The Founder Pie Calculator:

[https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders'%20Pie%20...](https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders'%20Pie%20Calculator.htm)

In particular you can fill it out yourself and ask your partner to fill it
out, then compare notes. This will give you a subject to discuss and see if
you can align your expectations. If you come to an agreement +/\- some margin
then you have your answer, if you don't it's something you want to know sooner
rather than later.

